# I need help on a tank choice.



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Me, my mother, and my father will be moving out of my sister's house, what a nightmare. I am getting a wire shelf and putting my two of my ten gallons on it. I already have one divided four ways. So, I am taking the other ten gallon dividing that one three ways, and putting my King in the middle and my monster VTs on either side.

Well, here is my problem. Little Tanya, not really little about 2 to 2.5 inches, is going in my room and I want a bigger tank for her. I want something I can cycle so I won't have to do 100% water changes for her, and stress her out. So my questions are: Are these some good tanks? I want something five gallons or more. Anyone have experience with these? Could I possibly have any tank mates with these? If not, I am fine with that. I may not go with the last two. And I may not get them at the stores shown. Could one of ya'll post something of cycling? Like the forum, I can't find it.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752386&ab=fish_fc1e

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752385&ab=fish_fc1e

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752369&lmdn=Aquarium+Size

http://www.petco.com/product/10313/...uarium-Kit-in-Black.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Tanks

http://www.petco.com/product/111571...uarium-Kit-in-Black.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Tanks

http://fishtankaquariumsshop.com/p4-Tetra-Half-Moon-Aquarium-Kit-10-Gallons.html


*Thank you and sorry for the big post!*


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

I have the second one. Ive had it for like...a good 5 years. Its pretty legit  Eclipse tanks are good


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

My niece has the 29 gallon version, got it for free. She had it for ever, but my mother busted the tank cleaning it. So we had to get a new tank, but the top still works.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh, I forgot! Could anyone give me ideas on a set up with decor, plants, etc.? Sorry if that sounded confusing.

Edit: Found the word! Decorating Ideas, is what I mean.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh my! I just found these. I absolutely love them. The second one is kinda smaller than what I wanted.

http://www.amazon.com/Imperial-Gard...ie=UTF8&s=pet-supplies&qid=1275183155&sr=1-17

http://www.amazon.com/Marina-Cool-G...?ie=UTF8&s=pet-supplies&qid=1275183155&sr=1-5


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

TheJadeBetta said:


> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752386&ab=fish_fc1e


I just noticed. I am talking about the tank. My local pet store has it.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I would go with the eclipse.. they're all great tanks and the customer service behind them is excellent. I have the 3 gallon and the 6 gallon and I love them both.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Okay, I think I am going to go with the 6 gallon one my birthday is coming up.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats awesome that you made a choice.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

It is. But it was a hard one, I suppose. So many great tanks out there! If some people would just look. Well, now I am on to the hardest part ideas for decorating.


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

You can't go wrong with an Eclipse. I'm actually looking for a used Eclipse hood for a 29 gal. Bio-wheel... *thumbsup*

Any of the ones with a tiny access hole, I'd skip.

I haven't read anything about the Edge, but...man, if you can afford it, I'd try that! Ooh, I love equipment. I'm gonna go read about it... 

[edit: arg, the Edge uses halogen lights? I'd really read a lot of reviews before trying it.]


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

What is wrong with Halogen?


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

They are hot lights. I'd personally wait to see if others have heat problems before trying it.

I was reading reviews of some of the mentioned tanks the other day, and one reviewer said that the heat from the high light in the particular model they got heated the water to 90F and cooked the shrimp they were keeping in the tank (it wasn't the Edge - don't remember which model.) Not good. :/


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

2nd one looks cool


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm sure you could possible change the light bulb to something different.

The second one is neat. But I am going with the bigger version, to put some shrimps or a snail in with her.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Ahh you guys spoil the poop out of your bettas huh?
I'm stuck with 1G tanks until I move out and have more space!! I'd love to keep my fish in bigger spaces, and I'm jealous of all of you. lol


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Yep! Well, when my family moves. I will be doing everything right or try my hardest.

I just saw someone had the Fluval Edge. Now I can't choose! T-T The Fluval Edge of Eclipse. Both six gallons. Both look awesome.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Yeah I'll be moving out in July or August and hopefully I'll have the space to maybe get a 2.5 at least for each of them. On average how much do those cost? The good ones anyway?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

IMO the fluval edge is way too much money for what you get. I've also heard they are extremely hard to clean.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

In between 25 to 35 dollars. If it were me I would get a 10 gallon (second, walmart, etc.) and divided three ways or four. I have one divide four ways myself.

Edit: 1f2f, Really? I saw it set up at my local pet store. It has like three glo-fish and two cories in it.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of dividers, But I'm sure I'll see that differently once I get my own place and have big tanks sitting everywhere, huh? 

And glo fish? They look awesome.... but I doubt that neon glow is natural, and I've been reluctant to get any since it looks like they feed them something that glows, and in turn they wouldn't live very long... (my own theory, i'm not positive, but i dont trust things like that at wal mart.)


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> I'm not a big fan of dividers, But I'm sure I'll see that differently once I get my own place and have big tanks sitting everywhere, huh?
> 
> And glo fish? They look awesome.... but I doubt that neon glow is natural, and I've been reluctant to get any since it looks like they feed them something that glows, and in turn they wouldn't live very long... (my own theory, i'm not positive, but i dont trust things like that at wal mart.)


I rarely buy fish at wal-mart any way. Unless it is something I really like. I got an albino Cichlid, I had to have. One of the most Beautiful fish, I have seen. Glo-Fish are genetically engineered, all sterile, too.

Edit: I think I will go with Eclipse. One, it has been around longer, so made better. Two, heard better reviews on it.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Aha! That's what I thought! Nothing that cool could possibly be natural! lol


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

That is probably why I don't buy them. I mean they look neat. I wouldn't buy the dyed or tattooed fish either.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I can see those fish lasting maybe a month tops. I'm surprised at how long their bettas last to start with!


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Actually, my local pet store has kept the ones in the Fluval alive and thriving. And they look happy. About five to six months, maybe longer.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Interesting. Well that's good to hear!


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

But it is weird the one of the Cory cats is missing it's tail and the other has a torn tail.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Well I was gonna suggest the tetra 5 gallon kit from walmart. It's glass so it's a bit heavy but I like mine so far. =] It only cost me almost $30 too! =]


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I have the ten gallon version. Awesome tank. But I wanted something more stylish, it is going in my room when my family moves. Boys are going in my living room, so awesome that I get my own living room.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

You get your own living room?!?!?!?!?

Dude. That's amazing! Congrats! I don't blame you for wanting something stylish! =] I would if I could but I'm just gonna try to make my decor as stylish as possible. =]


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Yep, my own living room. But now I need to figure out which gravel and decor I want. I still want the tan water that is caused by natural wood. What else causes the tannin? Doesn't IAL?


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have the aqeon mini bow but it is not in use. It is my hospital/quarantine tank.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I use to have the 2.5 gallon. Loaned/gave it to a friend who has goldfish.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, IAL causes tannins.

I know the Edge has replacement lights for the halogen ones, I believe they're LEDs too. I've had 3 eclipses at once and I love the filtration on them. The only thing I don't like is the acrylic tank itself. They scratch so easily. I wish they were glass, then IMO they'd be perfect. 

If you do plan on having tannis, then I'd get a natural color gravel, rock or even sand. I think it'd look a little weird with brown water and like pink gravel. But it's up to you.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

My niece has the glass 29 gallon. The small tanks seem to be acrylic, while the big tanks are glass. Okay, I guess I won't be doing Tannins. I do love it, though. But I am still figuring out how I want to decorate it.


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

Cleaning the Edge: Man, I hadn't thought of that!

I'm not sure which species of "glow fish" you guys are talking about, but there are zebra danios whose genes have been altered so they are naturally that color. It was done in a lab for genetic research, and once people saw them, they clamoured for them. Zebra Danios are very hardy and good for a beginner. The fluorescent variety is cool for kids, I guess, but not something I'd buy.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't like altered fish. That is just me, though. I really don't like Dyed and Tattooed fish.


----------

